# sending a private message



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

:confused1: how do i send a pm:confused1: theres no option when i click a memeber name,also i cant seem to post in the sales section .these been a number of things i am intrested in but i cant pm or reply to threads.


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think u have to be a bronze member befor u can do them things pal.... I'm in same boat u have to be a member fir a month and have posted so many times...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

maskill86 said:


> I think u have to be a bronze member befor u can do them things pal.... I'm in same boat u have to be a member fir a month and have posted so many times...


Spot on. It's all explained here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Your already way over the necessary number of posts, just need to reach 30 days


----------

